# New Port Richey



## makin moves

I love fishing the Hudson, port richey and new port richey area. There is alot fewer boats and there is great redfish, trout, and some snook fishing in that area. Once a year the tarpon also work there way up there. North of the cotee river there isnt much development along the coast if you have the right tide all you have to do is just work the shore line there is a lot of little creeks that go into the back country that hold fish. Around the stilt houses at the cotee river there is great trout fishing, north of the cotee the spoil islands provide great action all the way up to the power plant . Hope this helps


----------



## davidg

Thanks for the info! I am staying at the mouth of Big Bayou at the southern end of Robert Crown Wilderness area. I looked up the Cotee river and it is not very far at all.

Looking to slay some reds!!

David


----------



## makin moves

youre a little south from where Iam talking about but I have caught plenty of reds in the area where you will be. You shouldnt have any problems catching reds let us know how it goes


----------



## Quad1973

Welcome to the area! While you're here, you can also head a little north of New Port Richey into Aripeka. If you find yourself heading there, just a little more than a mile south of the inlet you'll find Fillman Bayou. The entire area is great fishing.


----------

